# IS it worth buying a new car for uber



## Beermedammit

Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


----------



## chi1cabby

I guess this is as good a place to post this, instead of starting a new thread. Plus it should answer your question.

I HAD AN AWESOME DAY DRIVING FOR UBER! I EARNED $5.33 AN HOUR!
http://uberdriverdiaries.com/awesome-day-earned-5-33-hour/


----------



## Jay2dresq

While I'm relatively new here, I believe my own personal philosophy on vehicle purchases applies here. Why spend a small fortune on a new vehicle, when you can purchase a like new, certified used vehicle 2-3 years old for half the cost? I'm 43, and I have never purchased a brand new vehicle, even though I could have afforded one on many occasions. Certified used often come with factory warranties, and low APR factory financing. When I purchased my Ford Escape Hybrid a few years ago, I got it 3 years old with 52,000 miles on it, like new condition inside & out, and it was about 1/2 the price of a new Escape Hybrid. I also qualified for 1.9% APR financing. Chances are the seats and carpets will wear out long before the drivetrain does driving for Uber. Why not get the car for 40% - 50% less?


----------



## chi1cabby

You won't get any argument here on that philosophy.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Simple answer.

No.

If you intend to seek other revenue streams and only use Uber as one of these streams

I would not work just for Uber.

I now only do Uber when i have nothing else on.


----------



## toi

Buy a Bentley because thats what customers are entitled to, also free water is a must (i personally prefer Evian or its a star off the rating), ask the dealer if they can custom install a soda dispenser in the back. Thats a plus in rating department.
Also chargers for every phone is good to have . 
A Bentley , free waters and phone charges will make sure you get a 5 star rating and stay for a long long time driving for uber.


----------



## UberxD

No


----------



## RippGutt

With the way Uber is saturating the market with all these new drivers, you're barely going to make any real money to put towards the car IMO.. I work the weekends in SD because it usually surges throughout the weekend, which allows me to work less hours but still make some money. This weekend I am seeing so many cars and SUV's on the road... In other words, less opportunity for surges= less money for me to make. I personally would never get a new car just to do uber, especially at these regular rates. Anyway, best of luck to you!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Beermedammit said:


> Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


If Uber/Lyft go out of business how will you pay your car payment and insurance? The industry is in too much of a flux to depend on Uber/Lyft for any long term financial commitments. Don't do it.


----------



## where's the beef?

Didn't someone say there's a sucker born every minute?
Travis must be doing something right...


----------



## where's the beef?

Amiya said:


> See my other post about cost effective driving.


With Travis, there's no such thing as cost effective anymore...
Not when the revenue effective just keeps going down...


----------



## billybengal

As long as it's a Yugo back with it's original MSRP of $3,999 then yes, you might be able to aford payments.
Personally, I won't even buy a hammer for this gig.


----------



## Sydney Uber

NOOOOO!


----------



## OldTownSean

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


NO. DON'T DO IT!

Under current rates you can probably make the payments. 2 reasons not to do it.

1. This is NOT a dependable job. Uber can and will deactivate you at any time for any reason, even if just one drunk customer lies about you.

2. It is quite possible Uber will lower rates even more leaving you stuck with a payment you can't afford. Repossession of cars happens, it comes when you aren't looking. It is real and it sucks.

If you can already afford a nice car and want to try uber for extra cash ... by all means but ...DO NOT COUNT ON THIS INCOME!


----------



## Baron VonStudley

If you are in the market for a new car any way, and you are doing this as a side gig, it would be worthwhile to buy a car that would be approved for ridesharing use. I replaced a 2002 Alero, which I bought new and took care of for 12 years and was in great shape, with a $10K 2009 Pontiac vibe which fits the regulation requirements and ubers, and i have put almost 20K miles on it since February but it has a toyota engine and miles should not be a problem. Inside wear and tear and small scratches and dings will happen, but I think for me my full time job and other income makes ridesharibng have a big net, I can always expand my food delivery days again but this driving people is not really work at all and the time goes by quickly. If this gig matures and I can continue I would buy a hybrid on a next car.


----------



## 556baller

You should consider reading some of the Uber reviews posted on Indeed

http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Uber-7/reviews


----------



## chi1cabby

556baller said:


> You should consider reading some of the Uber reviews posted on Indeed
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Uber-7/reviews


I upvoted the honest reviews.


----------



## Tommyo

This "Uber sell me my new car scam" is about as phony as cash for clunkers racket by Obama. The problem with theses techie app wannabe business people is that what they really want to be is your government utopia.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


FU*K NO !!!!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I bought my first new car about 5 months before Uber launched here, so it played 0% factor in my decision to buy new. I went new because I was sick of working on my RX-8, needed to get back to 32-40 MPG, and the only cars that fit that bill for me *and* are fun to drive are Mazda 3s. I didn't want an 04-08 because of rust, and the 10-13 models are ugly.

If Uber did play a role in my buying decision, I probably would have gone used. Still, the 5-15 hours a month I drive are enough to cover expenses, if I were to look at it that way.


----------



## Sf uber/lyft driver

BIG NO!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering* is it worth buying a new car *to become an uber driver. *Can I at least make enough to pay* the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


Uh, no, no, no and no.

Unfortunately a lot of people can hear the truth directly from the drivers and still have to find out the hard way. That's why the industry is filled with idiots on the street.


----------



## uberdriver

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


NO ! Unless you want to commit financial suicide. If that is the case go ahead...


----------



## pengduck

Tommyo said:


> This "Uber sell me my new car scam" is about as phony as cash for clunkers racket by Obama. The problem with theses techie app wannabe business people is that what they really want to be is your government utopia.


No what they want is for you to owe them so you feel like you can't tell them to Fk off.


----------



## OldTownSean

Tommyo said:


> This "Uber sell me my new car scam" is about as phony as cash for clunkers racket by Obama. The problem with theses techie app wannabe business people is that what they really want to be is your government utopia.


Watch out ... If you say bad things about Obama, people from Chicago will call you a bigot, report you, and get the whole thread locked and your posts deleted.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


The problem is that things are not stable with Uber, in terms of rates, policies, legal rulings, bad PR and changing public opinion, etc. Not a good place to make a car purchase in, unless you are sure you can keep making the payments if you decide to quit or you get deactivated.

Every month, it seems, Uber does something to lower driver morale even further, in one way or the other.


----------



## OldTownSean

Oscar Levant said:


> The problem is that things are not stable with Uber, in terms of rates, policies, legal rulings, bad PR and changing public opinion, etc. Not a good place to make a car purchase in, unless you are sure you can keep making the payments if you decide to quit or you get deactivated.
> 
> Every month, it seems, Uber does something to lower driver morale even further, in one way or the other.


And it's about that time of month


----------



## OldTownSean

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I bought my first new car about 5 months before Uber launched here, so it played 0% factor in my decision to buy new. I went new because I was sick of working on my RX-8, needed to get back to 32-40 MPG, and the only cars that fit that bill for me *and* are fun to drive are Mazda 3s. I didn't want an 04-08 because of rust, and the 10-13 models are ugly.
> 
> If Uber did play a role in my buying decision, I probably would have gone used. Still, the 5-15 hours a month I drive are enough to cover expenses, if I were to look at it that way.


Excuse me sir, I'm in Phoenix, can you please explain to me what is rust?


----------



## SgtMurphy

Oh my GOD MAN listen to each of these actual drivers on here, dealing with the numbers every day. We know what we're talking about, so do the thing I was bad at in my early 20's: LISTEN to EXPERIENCE. Listen to this advice even though it is from strangers. Do not buy a car with Uber and that shady Spanish bank. I've got my car halfway paid off and bought the bastard long before Uber. This 'job' is an unemployment Bandaid during a terrible economy, not some profitable enterprise with which to finance so much as a vacation. 
If you absolutely MUST get something, get it used like some of the fellers were saying, and budget, learn about interest from Youtube or some other place, and if this venture relies on Uber money, I hope you're in a "good" market like me and are willing to work like never before....And charming...With good reflexes...And Thick Skin...
OH God. 
Be smart. 
Random Quote [on the topic of valuable advice]:
"If you ain't gonna wrap it, go home and slap it." 
Ssgt. W, USMC


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Ill save the explanation for Halloween. It'll be scarier that way.


----------



## Tommyo

A Spanish Bank? Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


...sure, go ahead. Take on the debt. Uber is solid and will watch out for your best interest. They might even pay a few car payments for you if you have a bad month or two. Don't worry about the rideshare market either. There are not enough drivers to satisfy the demand. You have unlimited earnings potential, jobe security and a "partner" that will watch your back.


----------



## toi

Ok maybe not a new one but a used Bentley or similar with low miles should suffice


----------



## DriverJ

Short answer - No!

Long Answer - Hell No!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Beermedammit said:


> Hi, I was wondering is it worth buying a new car to become an uber driver. Can I at least make enough to pay the monthly car bill, insurance and have little left? I was thinking of driving 25-30 hours a week.


spend 10 minutes (or less) reading these forums and you would not even have to ask the question


----------

